# Potty



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a problem that I need some help with. Lacey is 14 weeks old and I have had her home for two weeks. She was used to going on the potty pad at the breeders and some outside. I had a pish pad put down on the floor and she won't use it. So then I put a potty pad on top of it and then she started to go on that when I had to leave her. When I am at home she will go potty outside for me. Our problem now is that she won't leave the potty pad on the floor! She thinks it is fun to go tear it apart. I thought I got smart about this and I put clear packing tape down all the way around it. Now she goes over to it and she knows she can't get the tape off so now she goes to the center of the pad and pulls the stuffing out of the pad. I am at a loss what to do with her when I leave. I came in today and she had just went on the floor. How can I get her to stop tearing it up and just use it like she did before. She has tons of toys and when I come home she has them all out and she plays with them. What should I do? I work only 2 1/2 hrs. a day so I can come home and be with her. I work 11:00-1:30am and she usually takes her nap then anyway. It doesn't matter if we are gone or if we are with her at home! HELP!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I trained for outside but isn't that Wiz Dog supposed to work real well because they can't get at the pad anymore? Not sure if that is what it is called.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, your baby does the same thing as mine did! Try spraying the pad with Bitter Apple! And please don't tape them down...I tried that and the girls would pull it up and eat it! :w00t: I know, because there was tape in their poopies! :brownbag: But the spray works wonders for us.
Good luck!


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
Thank you for your reply to my question. I never even thought about her eating the tape! They are such babies and they think everything is a game!! Thanks,
Debbie


> Oh, your baby does the same thing as mine did! Try spraying the pad with Bitter Apple! And please don't tape them down...I tried that and the girls would pull it up and eat it! :w00t: I know, because there was tape in their poopies! :brownbag: But the spray works wonders for us.
> Good luck![/B]


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not sure what you are talking about. Do you mean the pish pads?? They go in their pen or on the floor and they can lay on it and never feel wet. She doesn't like them because my breeder never used them. I have one in her pen but in two weeks she hasn't gone potty in it. 
Thanks,
Debbiename='ShilohsMom' date='Aug 23 2007, 05:19 PM' post='425682']
I trained for outside but isn't that Wiz Dog supposed to work real well because they can't get at the pad anymore? Not sure if that is what it is called.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

I had this problem with Emma, she used to rip the pad out of its holder, but as she got older shes 6mos now she stopped. The wiz dog works great too I think the site is www.wizdog.com.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We had the very same problem with Koko, and yes the Wizdog Potty solved all our troubles, he took to it extremely well and no more torn up pads.

http://www.wizdog.com/

It's good to start your puppy young so she gets used to the grid and walking on it. We have two, I change the pads twice a day and have the second as spare so that when I wash one I have a replacement ready to go.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

With only being gone for 2 1/2 hours a day, you could crate your pup while you're gone. Josie is crate trained and still goes in there while I work and to sleep at night. She has only ever pottied in her crate twice and it was when she wasn't feeling well. Other than that, she has always held it until I let her out. I don't have to worry about Josie getting into something that hse shouldn't or barking incessantly while I'm gone. 

Josie says: I stay in my house when mommy goes to work. I love my house and take nice naps while she's gone.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I know that it's frustrating when they think their potty is a toy! Haiku wen t through this for a brief period of time, but she quickly out-grew it and now everything's fine. The Bitter Apple spray is a good idea. I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> With only being gone for 2 1/2 hours a day, you could crate your pup while you're gone. Josie is crate trained and still goes in there while I work and to sleep at night. She has only ever pottied in her crate twice and it was when she wasn't feeling well. Other than that, she has always held it until I let her out. I don't have to worry about Josie getting into something that hse shouldn't or barking incessantly while I'm gone.
> 
> Josie says: I stay in my house when mommy goes to work. I love my house and take nice naps while she's gone.[/B]


I agree. 2.5 hrs is a perfect amount of time to be crated. When Linus started to tear up his pads, we crated him, and then eventually phased the pads out.


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
I'm sorry I didn't answer you right away but I have been gone. Yes,I could put her in her crate, the only thing I worry about with that is she might not like her crate after I do that. Right now she can walk around the kitchen and she is in her bed sometimes when I get home. We have the door open at her cage and she goes in and out as she pleases. She never cries during the night in it either, but I don't want a new problem. If she has to use it while I'm gone and I shut her door, won't she be afraid to go in after that? I just don't want her to change and not like to use it like she does now.
Debbie


> With only being gone for 2 1/2 hours a day, you could crate your pup while you're gone. Josie is crate trained and still goes in there while I work and to sleep at night. She has only ever pottied in her crate twice and it was when she wasn't feeling well. Other than that, she has always held it until I let her out. I don't have to worry about Josie getting into something that hse shouldn't or barking incessantly while I'm gone.
> 
> Josie says: I stay in my house when mommy goes to work. I love my house and take nice naps while she's gone.[/B]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Hi,
> I'm sorry I didn't answer you right away but I have been gone. Yes,I could put her in her crate, the only thing I worry about with that is she might not like her crate after I do that. Right now she can walk around the kitchen and she is in her bed sometimes when I get home. We have the door open at her cage and she goes in and out as she pleases. She never cries during the night in it either, but I don't want a new problem. If she has to use it while I'm gone and I shut her door, won't she be afraid to go in after that? I just don't want her to change and not like to use it like she does now.
> Debbie[/B]


It shouldn't cause Lacey to not like her crate. I used to crate Maggie when I could not keep an eye on her when she was that young, now she goes in her exercise pen most of the time I am not home with her or she is not with me. I always give her a treat when I crate her. I would put the treat in her bed inside her crate and she would go into get. I would also put a few lil toys in her crate and give her a kong with a treat in it or an Orbo with treats in it. Dogs like there crates in general. Now Maggie will go in her crate of her own free will to nap. At night we let Maggie sleep in our bed for a lil but always put her in her crate and she never cries. You just don't want to use her crate as any kind of punishment. I hope that this helps. :biggrin:


----------

